# Dark Yellow Urine?



## Osuds (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi guys!

I've been noticing that my two young female budgies are recently having really dark yellow urine around their droppings. They've had no changes in diet or environment and I use paper towels as cage liners.

I just wanted to ask everyone if the droppings look normal, or if there might be a problem?










Update: I've looked closer at the droppings and I'm seeing some that are red/brown.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do they eat pellets that are red or orange, that can influence the color in the droppings.


----------



## Osuds (Oct 12, 2021)

Some of the pellets are orange! But they've had the same food for months, and droppings have all appeared normal before.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are concerned, then the best thing to do is take them to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please be sure to update us on your budgies' condition.
Best wishes!
*


----------

